# Do these fish look Healthy



## Jon P (May 22, 2008)

They are RBP and I have had them About 2 weeks and they are about 1.5 months old I Think.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

KEASSAEK said:


> They are RBP and I have had them About 2 weeks and they are about 1.5 months old I Think.


 Not the best pictures but they look pretty good. Somethign like hikarki bio gold pellets will help to improve their colour and its best to start them on pellets at such a young age.

On this site there are a variety of sections to post topics in: breeding, plants, general, pictures... Just make sure you place your topics in the right section to get your intended audience. This should be either in pictures or general discussion.

and....


----------



## Jon P (May 22, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> They are RBP and I have had them About 2 weeks and they are about 1.5 months old I Think.


 Not the best pictures but they look pretty good. Somethign like hikarki bio gold pellets will help to improve their colour and its best to start them on pellets at such a young age.

On this site there are a variety of sections to post topics in: breeding, plants, general, pictures... Just make sure you place your topics in the right section to get your intended audience. This should be either in pictures or general discussion.

and....









[/quote]

Thanx


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

^^^What he said.

There is a lot of info on here buddy!

WIthin 6 months you should have a damn good knowledge if you pay attention and read!

I have learned a lot in the time I have been here.

Welcome!


----------



## Jon P (May 22, 2008)

yeah you are right i was looking for a second opinion
this forum is as good as http://www.evolutionm.net/ but not cars fish

Thanx


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

nice plug hahah lol


----------

